# Beetlejuice Costume Upgrade



## NikkiieL (Sep 10, 2012)

Last year I created my Beetlejuice "carousel" hat...like the one he wore in the movie, but I was running short on time and could only make it static. This year I want to resurrect the costume but make the carousel hat spin. I've looked at music box movement, but really do not want the music portion and I do not really want to be taking the hat off and on to keep winding it.

Does anyone have any ideas that would make the top of the hat spin but wouldn't be too heavy? I will have to wear the costume all day, and night. The hat is made of poster board but I can strengthen it to better handle a "spinning device" if needed.

Here is the costume from last year...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Something like this might work, but I think it's a little larger that what your looking for.

http://www.cheapdjgear.us/Battery_Powered_Mirrorball_Motor_p/el-mbmbo.htm


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Beetlejuice costume

Here is one someone else did, making the same thing you are. I don't know if their information will help you but it might.

May even be a way to contact the guy who did it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

maybe a lite weight music box that spins would work?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

desktop disco ball platform/motor. Target also has ornament spinning motors for $8 or so. Mount it..done.


----------

